# Online Cooking Classes



## sdjjfam

HI 

Does anyone know of good online cooking classes that teach good basics of cooking ?

Regards

Sean


----------



## bonnieg

Check out Rouxbe Cooking School at rouxbe.com. I took their Professional Plant-Based Certification Course last year, and I just signed up for a dessert course which starts next month. They have courses for home cooks as well as professional cooks. I highly recommend them.


----------



## butzy

You can try www.craftsy.com

They have a couple of free classes (one by Peter Reinhart, about Pizza) and several others.

They run specials on a regular base, so maybe sign up for a free class, get on the mailing list and wait for the discounted priices)


----------



## sdjjfam

Thanks - I also did the plant based course and really enjoyed it


----------



## sdjjfam

Thanks - yep did a few of these classes and was very helpful

Regards


----------



## brianshaw

Check out Jacob Burton's Stella Culinary on YouTube or www.stellaculinary.com


----------



## phatch

The knife course on Craftsy is decent and free. http://www.cheftalk.com/t/81779/free-online-knife-skills-class-on-craftsy


----------



## sdjjfam

Thanks


----------



## metro99

Been searching around for this and this post gave me a great answer, so I thought I would add more to it for others to find as well. https://theculinarycook.com/learning-to-cook-online/ has a good resource for various online cooking courses, both free and paid.


----------

